# Star Wars Main Title with Sample Modeling and Adventure Brass



## Grim_Universe (Nov 20, 2017)

At last I had time to experiment a bit and to test all my latest thoughts about the virtual orchestra.
So, after Cinematic Studio released their solo strings, this library became a necessary addition to the main library. I tested it a bit and liked result a lot. And then I thought: "Ok, now we have additional close microphones, which sound very similar to the Sample Modeling libraries! If CSSS enriches CSS sound so well, then we can use SM as addition to a really wet and fat library.. And then I thought about Adventure Brass. Basically I created very detailed close microphones with SM and then added space and width with AV. Same with CSSS and CSS: I use close mics on CSSS library to create a match for SM library. So here is the result:


----------



## tehreal (Nov 20, 2017)

It's good, but the brass needs to be way punchier/fanfaric (is that a word?). 

For example:


----------



## Grim_Universe (Nov 20, 2017)

@tehreal Generally speaking those punchy transients is the main problem of SM brass. You don't even imagine how hard it was to make brass sound pleasantly soft yet fairly punchy. The whole point is that you can't hear brass transients very distinctly when players are far from you.
With all due respect to Headshot, I don't like the sound of this mock-up, It's unnaturally sharp. He didn't use SM for brass attack sharpening in his last Star Wars mockup based on the reasons that I described above. Or maybe he did, but very softly.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds good. But you could shorten a lot of notes. i.e the intro... Baaaa-daaadaaadaaa to Baaaa-dat-dat-dat-daaa. Doesn't need more transients, just little gaps between the notes. Happens naturally when brass players tongue a new note. Isn't really good playable on a keyboard so it's some edit work. But it will improve the whole picture.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Nov 21, 2017)

Listened this piece today with fresh ears and I think you're right, guys. So I revisited the mockup to make it better, I was too much in a hurry yesterday and made some mistakes. So I fixed shorts and sound became overall much better to me. I think I'm happy with the result now:



Thank you very much, what would I do without you? 
P.S. when will the time come when everything will work out on the first attempt? Eehhhhh


----------



## TimCox (Nov 22, 2017)

Fresh ears make all the difference I think.



Grim_Universe said:


> P.S. when will the time come when everything will work out on the first attempt? Eehhhhh


If you find out PLEASE let me know


----------



## Daisser (Jan 15, 2018)

Grim_Universe said:


> Listened this piece today with fresh ears and I think you're right, guys. So I revisited the mockup to make it better, I was too much in a hurry yesterday and made some mistakes. So I fixed shorts and sound became overall much better to me. I think I'm happy with the result now:



It's very good, I enjoyed it a lot. I've been trying to mock this up myself and unfortunately I've been unable to produce something realistic sounding. As I have SM and Adventure, would you be willing to share your MIDI of this to show how you wielded the brass to produce your mockup? It would be very helpful.


----------

